# jan 7, 2010 snow central IL



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

My dump w/wideout, 1 of my subs and his Dogg, and the blazer using both plows. Ran out of tape at the end and missed the best shot of the blazer, but oh well. It is my first attempt at getting some plow footage. I have 1 or 2 more short ones that I will try and get up.....and if we get any more snow here, I will try and get some better footage. Next snow I will try and get some footage of some of my other stuff & some of the other subs. Our biggest snow so far this season was on dec 26/27, which totals were around 10 inches. This one was around 7 in.


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

Video not available. 


First time uploading videos too?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

z400;964285 said:


> Video not available.
> 
> First time uploading videos too?


Yes .............It worked when I left youtube, but dont understand why not now?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

this sh!t is so irritating.....I clicked on my link and it wont show vid, but then I typed in "snowplowtruckpusher" in the search box on youtube and its the 1rst vid you see listed


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hows that bro


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Great video Sno. I like the part where both trucks pushed together. 10" isn't too bad when fluffy, still takes up a lot of space at the end of the push though! Get some of the Daniels in action.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

mike psd;964340 said:


> hows that bro


thank you very much mike. Good name by the way


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

not a problem man ussmileyflag


----------

